# Sugarfoot's Open Jumpers title



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Finally got the video put together. Enjoy!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhpXWnzEOHk&feature=youtu.be


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Weaves Look Great!*

Quossom:

Great Video. I think that your weaves look great! :clap2: Congratulations! HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Sugarfoot FLIES!!!!! He's totally enjoying himself it looks like! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Q, I love your videos! So AKC didn't get your third score and you had to run again? That's frustrating. You have nice distance from Sugarfoot on so many things, can you give him more room at the weaves? For all the other issues Lily and I have communicating with each other, the one thing she has made very clear to me is that she doesn't want to be crowded at the weaves and she doesn't even want me to put a hand up to support her, just go go go go and stay at least four to five feet away.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh, AKC recorded the Q...only my husband didn't, with the video camera! LOL it was a beautiful run, too. That was Saturday, and I chose not to move up for Sunday for various reasons, and it happened we got the Jumpers Q on Sunday as well, so nice little extra leg there.

Good point on crowding the weaves. I think I've lost confidence lately and I do *not* want to form the habit of babysitting them! I've been working on entries and distance these past couple of weeks, so this next show I'm going to have to hang back, let him find the entry himself, and just let him weave 'em without me hanging over him.

Wish me luck! And especially in Open Standard--I'd love to get a couple of Standard legs!

--Q


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Awesome job! He is amazing! And those dang weave poles are always so difficult . Now what do those letters stand for? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks! The titles Sugarfoot has so far are NA: Novice Standard Agility, NF: Novice FAST (a distance and point accumulation game), and OAJ: Open Agility Jumpers. He's really just starting out. :act-up:


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh ok. Wow there must be a lot of different titles in Agility. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

don't know a thing about agility, but got such a lift from watching. he enjoyed himself so much. love his enthusiasm!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Here is a link to all the AKC suffix titles for all performance sports (agility, obedience, tracking, etc) that includes most of the agility titles other than MACh (master agility champion) which is a suffix title.

The progression is novice, open, excellent and then masters in Jumpers with Weaves and Standard as well as for FAST. There is also a game called time to beat (T2B).

American Kennel Club - AKC Titles and Abbreviations


----------

